# Linksys WUSB 11 ver 2.8



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey all - I recently purchased 2 Linksys WUSB 11, Ver 2.8 for use with my TiVo's. When I plug them in, the lights come on. I used the Network Setup on the menu and neither unit will recognize these adapters. Both these TiVos are version 2. Any suggestions short of sending these adpaters back and getting a refund?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

saltonbill said:


> Hey all - I recently purchased 2 Linksys WUSB 11, Ver 2.8 for use with my TiVo's. When I plug them in, the lights come on. I used the Network Setup on the menu and neither unit will recognize these adapters. Both these TiVos are version 2. Any suggestions short of sending these adpaters back and getting a refund?


Those should work, I'm using one on my Den Tivo. Are these new TiVo's? If so it takes a couple of forced connections before the software loads that supports them. Otherwise you might want to restart your TiVo's.


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

I tried restarting my TiVo's with no luck. The software version on both units is 7.2.2, so they should be fine. I don't think i got 2 faulty adapters, so I must be doing something wrong. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

saltonbill said:


> I tried restarting my TiVo's with no luck. The software version on both units is 7.2.2, so they should be fine. I don't think i got 2 faulty adapters, so I must be doing something wrong. I'll keep trying.


When you go to the account settings do you see any connection information, signal strength? IP address?

Also, are you using WEP or WPA on your network?


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Alas, I don't get that far! It asks to plug in the adapter; then, when I select next, it says it cannot find the adapter. No matter how many times I press select, it tells me the same thing.


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, the problem really is my USB cable. According to Linksys, this USB network adapter will only work with a USB 1.1 cable. Anyone know how I can get a hold of two of them with male A plugs on both ends??? I've tried all the usual suspects and can't seem to find them.


----------



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

What kind of cables are you using? Didn't the adapters come with the proper cables? Do you wish I had some answers instead of simply asking questions?


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

No, the units didn't come with cables  . I am trying to use 2.0 cables, but I need the 1.1 cables. That wouldn't be much of a problem, except they have to be double male A's. Sometimes questions become answers, so ask away


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

How could the adapters not come with cables???


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> How could the adapters not come with cables???


The adapters did not come with the cables, because I tried to save a few bucks and bought refurbished adapters. When I realized I didn't get the cables, I contacted the merchant to have them sent. Even though I was promised the cables, they have not been sent. I have sent emails and talked to them by phone. I can return the adapters, but they won't send me cables.  Being a stuborn woman, I am trying to make these work.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> The adapters did not come with the cables, because I tried to save a few bucks and bought refurbished adapters.


Ah, OK. Well then that makes sense. Damn.

I found this for you. Granted, the bidding will have probably ended by the time you read this post but if there is one of these on eBay, there's sure to be more.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Linksys-WUSB11-...729443269QQcategoryZ45002QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I did miss that particular item by an hour, but there are two more listed that I'm bidding on. Wish me luck!


----------



## saltonbill (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok - I got one of the adapters and one cable. I should be up and running by the end of the week. Thanks for your help, Joey.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Excellent! Glad it worked out for you.


----------

